# Can't understand what a problem with long philtrum



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Guys, can anybody explain me why ppl on lookism and here think that long philtrum looks awful ?? I never saw any scientific articles like "how awful long philtrum is" and never saw any explanation even on such threads, so what is the problem with it ?
My is really long (20mm) and it was by the birth, so my face developed in a right way. And I'm still love by girls. Ppl on such thread-boards usually say:"if it's 20 - it's end for anybody...". 
Can anybody explain it ?

(Here is photo of mine, 
my chin is recessive, philtrum 20mm and high gonial, but I'm a nose breather - proof that it's all because of genetics)


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 4, 2019)

Gives u long midface and its a old ppl feature


----------



## AestheticPrince (Oct 4, 2019)

Your problem seems to be your overly feminine nose, you could run jb game but in the long run you'll find it hard to get women


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 4, 2019)

HAHAHA WHY THE FUCK ARE ALL PHILTRUMCELS SO IN DENIAL ITS ACTUALLY HILARIOUS LMFAO


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Your problem seems to be your overly feminine nose, you could run jb game but in the long run you'll find it hard to get women


Why u think that it's gonna be hard ?


SirGey said:


> Gives u long midface and its a old ppl feature


Actually long philtrum =/= long midface. Long philtrum can be caused by long midface but not wiseverse


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 4, 2019)

Worst cases horse face, best case just wierd


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 4, 2019)

lowers masucline chin height, lowers fwhr, midface is long, you look like thing 1 and thing 2


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> lowers masucline chin height, lowers fwhr, midface is long, you look like thing 1 and thing 2
> 
> View attachment 127333


Why ppl can't see the difference between long philtrum and long midface


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Why ppl can't see the difference between long philtrum and long midface


philtrum IS the midface besides nose


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> HAHAHA WHY THE FUCK ARE ALL PHILTRUMCELS SO IN DENIAL ITS ACTUALLY HILARIOUS LMFAO


bc they are all brothers, ngl he looks like a lot leo


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> lowers masucline chin height, lowers fwhr, midface is long, you look like thing 1 and thing 2
> 
> View attachment 127333


And fwhr is in ok, as my cheekbones is really width:


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Why u think that it's gonna be hard ?
> 
> Actually long philtrum =/= long midface. Long philtrum can be caused by long midface but not wiseverse


actually your midface is slightly longish


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> And fwhr is in ok, as my cheekbones is really width:



it lowers it either way than if you had ashorter philtrum


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Oct 4, 2019)

This is why we say a long philtrum is bad:


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> philtrum IS the midface besides nose


Nose can be shorter than usually and it makes philtrum looks longer.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 4, 2019)

someone should morph you a shorter philtrum


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> someone should morph you a shorter philtrum


Someone did it, 2 messages above. Can't decide what is better, either original or morph


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Someone did it, 2 messages above. Can't decide what is better, either original or morph


damn. it looks way better


Yungyphnx said:


> Someone did it, 2 messages above. Can't decide what is better, either original or morph


damn. it looks way better


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> damn. it looks way better
> 
> damn. it looks way better


Anyway, can anybody give me some scientific analysis on this subject or etc ? I even can't find something about it


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh shit now I see why long philthrum is bad


----------



## Joyride (Oct 4, 2019)

Dude...have you About ratios? A long philtrum usually results in bad ratios and assymetry and makes someone look beta


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> This is why we say a long philtrum is bad:
> 
> View attachment 127340
> View attachment 127339


is there any certain way to fix philtrum without looking odd ? or it's like mouth widening, always awful ?


Yungyphnx said:


> Someone did it, 2 messages above. Can't decide what is better, either original or morph


lol, you look way better with shorter philtrum


FatJattMofo said:


> it lowers it either way than if you had ashorter philtrum


actually your fwhr is average at best


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Oct 4, 2019)

streege said:


> is there any certain way to fix philtrum without looking odd ? or it's like mouth widening, always awful ?


Lip lifts can look good


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lip lifts can look good


it can widen the lips too or it can only be made by people like eppley and with scars ?


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 4, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> lowers masucline chin height, lowers fwhr, midface is long, you look like thing 1 and thing 2
> 
> View attachment 127333


God I caged hard at this


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> God I caged hard at this


u gey sir


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 4, 2019)

streege said:


> u gey sir


Guilty


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 4, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Guilty
> View attachment 127372


it is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Oct 4, 2019)

streege said:


> it can widen the lips too or it can only be made by people like eppley and with scars ?


It doesn't widen them


----------



## crosshold (Oct 4, 2019)

why do you need a reason as to why its bad? it just objectively is.


----------



## Effortless (Oct 4, 2019)

You look like you're going to steal my Christmas.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

crosshold said:


> why do you need a reason as to why its bad? it just objectively is.


I can't see it so I'm just interesting why


----------



## crosshold (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> I can't see it so I'm just interesting why




which one looks best

hint, its the one in the middle

what youre saying is like asking: why is a narrow jaw bad? why are bug eyes bad? why is balding bad?

they just are, period, end of story
just look at the rule of thirds


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## softLoverr (Oct 4, 2019)

It isnt bad per say , just isnt ideal...You can always grow a mustache along with a beard it helps alot people with big philtrums i have a 14mm philtrum and it legit looks like its 10mm or less since i grew a mustache.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 127423


Thanks, u made real georgian abomination 😂😂😂


softLoverr said:


> It isnt bad per say , just isnt ideal...You can always grow a mustache along with a beard it helps alot people with big philtrums i have a 14mm philtrum and it legit looks like its 10mm or less since i grew a mustache.


14 is ideal as I know


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Proof that it's all because of genetics)



I mew for one hour everyday and I dont look like Chico, this is prove that its all because of genetics.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> I mew for one hour everyday and I dont look like Chico, this is prove that its all because of genetics.


Man, I'm nose breather for a life, my tongue in the right place, it's just uncomfortable for me to breath through the mouth because of the drought. But my gonial is really bad, chin is recessive and philtrum is 20mm because I was born like this, so I just don't believe in a mewing. If it worked I would look like DiCaprio at least


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Thanks, u made real georgian abomination 😂😂😂





Yungyphnx said:


> Man, I'm nose breather for a life, my tongue in the right place, it's just uncomfortable for me to breath through the mouth because of the drought. But my gonial is really bad, chin is recessive and philtrum is 20mm because I was born like this, so I just don't believe in a mewing. If it worked I would look like DiCaprio at least


it's genetics.

It looks worse in some pictures than others but there's no real solution unless you have a bad bite/ gummy smile.

You could look into a lip lift but I can't really give much advice on Drs etc.

Your nose is quite upturned too, perhaps addressing that will help.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> it's genetics.
> 
> It looks worse in some pictures than others but there's no real solution unless you have a bad bite/ gummy smile.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't want lift lips, it's a hint, not a treatment, also I love my nose, yeah it's upturned but girl think it's really cute. I think that my midface is in ok, it's not really long and my philtrum looks so long because of short nose. Yeah, it's really shorter then usual. Is it possible to make nose bridge longer ?


----------



## Peachy (Oct 4, 2019)

Long philtrum? No problem. The toothbrush mustache is a great final solution.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Long philtrum? No problem. The toothbrush mustache is a great final solution.
> 
> View attachment 127496


Чувак, скинь инст в личку, я бы с тобой лучше ТЕТ а ТЕТ пообщался бы, хэх


softLoverr said:


> It isnt bad per say , just isnt ideal...You can always grow a mustache along with a beard it helps alot people with big philtrums i have a 14mm philtrum and it legit looks like its 10mm or less since i grew a mustache.


Can't grow moustache and beard properly. Photo made right now: 
I was growing moustache and beard for 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Well, I don't want lift lips, it's a hint, not a treatment, also I love my nose, yeah it's upturned but girl think it's really cute. I think that my midface is in ok, it's not really long and my philtrum looks so long because of short nose. Yeah, it's really shorter then usual. Is it possible to make nose bridge longer ?


there's no way to make your nose vertically longer.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> there's no way to make your nose vertically longer.


Maybe it's possible to set down nose point or nostril s ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Why u think that it's gonna be hard ?
> 
> Actually long philtrum =/= long midface. Long philtrum can be caused by long midface but not wiseverse


Yeah it's wise verse lmao, do you even know what a midface is? Having a long philtrum can greatly impact your overall midface length.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> it's genetics.
> 
> It looks worse in some pictures than others but there's no real solution unless you have a bad bite/ gummy smile.
> 
> ...


After all, I think long philtrum can be fixed by face widening, I mean my philtrum is not longer then Cavill's, but his looks ok because of wide face


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 4, 2019)

Just wondering, do your parents have the same nose etc? No offense but it looks a bit like fetal alcohol syndrome. Just saying cause it's very similar
Just wondering, do your parents have the same nose etc? No offense but it looks a bit like fetal alcohol syndrome. Just saying cause it's very similar


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah it's wise verse lmao, do you even know what a midface is? Having a long philtrum can greatly impact your overall midface length.


Midface is an area from the iris to middle of mouth, mine is in ok, I have the same length as all my friends have, but my nose is 5mm shorter then noses of my friends and my philtrum looks longer respectively. And yeah, I asked my friends to check their midfaces, noses and philtrums


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Midface is an area from the iris to middle of mouth, mine is in ok, I have the same length as all my friends have, but my nose is 5mm shorter then noses of my friends and my philtrum looks longer respectively. And yeah, I asked my friends to check their midfaces, noses and philtrums


You'd look better with a shorter philtrum. Shouldn't be overly short but cmon man it's so obvious just look at the morphs made. Your long philtrum makes your midface way longer. Also saying you have the same length and thus saying it's fine is retarded cause there's not 1 ideal considering the different skull and facial shapes etc


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Midface is an area from the iris to middle of mouth, mine is in ok, I have the same length as all my friends have, but my nose is 5mm shorter then noses of my friends and my philtrum looks longer respectively. And yeah, I asked my friends to check their midfaces, noses and philtrums


stop.

everything is relative.

All that video of you vs cavill displayed is the necessity for you to downturn your nose, which was what I originally said.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Just wondering, do your parents have the same nose etc? No offense but it looks a bit like fetal alcohol syndrome. Just saying cause it's very similar
> Just wondering, do your parents have the same nose etc? No offense but it looks a bit like fetal alcohol syndrome. Just saying cause it's very similar


My father have same long face with short (but not upturned) nose and my mom have slightly smooth philtrum
Father (in this photo his nose was broken for 2 times ) and mom:


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> My father have same long face with short (but not upturned) nose and my mom have slightly smooth philtrum
> Father (in this photo his nose was broken for 2 times ) and mom:



Your dad looked masculine af. Where u from


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 4, 2019)

ANother case of good looking father and subhuman mother

fwark most incels nowadays are made because of their subhuman mother


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Your dad looked masculine af. Where u from


I'm from Ukraine


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> I'm from Ukraine


SLAVA UKRAINI


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> ANother case of good looking father and subhuman mother
> 
> fwark most incels nowadays are made because of their subhuman mother


Can't say that my father is really good looking


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Can't say that my father is really good looking



bro all i have to work is 1 pic


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> bro all i have to work is 1 pic


I mean I think my cheekbones, brows, eyearea and nose are better


----------



## InZayn (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Oct 4, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> I mean I think my cheekbones, brows, eyearea and nose are better



IN the pic you posted he looks better than you in any of your picsn and thats what matters


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> IN the pic you posted he looks better than you in any of your picsn and thats what matters


Can you describe why you think so ?


rockndogs said:


> IN the pic you posted he looks better than you in any of your picsn and thats what matters


And what about this ?)


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 4, 2019)

The bigger the philtrum the bigger the slayer


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 4, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> The bigger the philtrum the bigger the slayer


Thank you uncle Ben ,


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 24, 2019)

Ще не вмерла України ні слава ні воля
Ты реально с более коротким филтрум лучше выглядишь, но и сейчас хорош.


----------



## Weed (Nov 24, 2019)

Didnt read but it's not about philtrum only, its all about philtrum to chin ratio. U can have 20mm philtrum and look good ngl


----------



## Lumbersexual (Nov 24, 2019)

Philtrum is by far one of easiest to fix and least invasive surgeries there is. It's so easy to fix that you shouldn't even been discussing why it's bad, and just fixing it. Lip lifts are incredibly easy to perform and as long as you follow the after care, heal well without scarring.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Dec 2, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> Ще не вмерла України ні слава ні воля
> Ты реально с более коротким филтрум лучше выглядишь, но и сейчас хорош.


Лол, ещё один русский или украинец тут ?)


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 2, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Лол, ещё один русский или украинец тут ?)


украинец


----------



## Yungyphnx (Dec 6, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> украинец


+++, 3й кого я тут встречаю, что-то дохуя нас тут. В Украине и дивешь ?


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 12, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> +++, 3й кого я тут встречаю, что-то дохуя нас тут. В Украине и дивешь ?


Da, Киев


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 12, 2019)

Long philtrum can look good on robust skulls


----------



## Yungyphnx (Dec 13, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> Da, Киев


Я тоже, лол, дай контач какой-то


عبد الرحمن said:


> Long philtrum can look good on robust skulls


My skull is not robust at all


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 14, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Я тоже, лол, дай контач какой-то
> 
> My skull is not robust at all


Telegram: virsikk


----------



## Yungyphnx (Mar 14, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Dude...have you About ratios? A long philtrum usually results in bad ratios and assymetry and makes someone look beta


Looking beta is good, just check Cole Sprouse for example + not every results a bad ratio, check Rob Lowe


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 14, 2020)

You are Italian aren't you


----------



## Yungyphnx (Mar 15, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> You are Italian aren't you


No, I'm Ukrainian


----------



## Linoob (Mar 15, 2020)

It (in some cases) kills your ratios and proportions.

It can make your chin look a lot shorter in comparison which kills male dimorphism. It also gives the illusion of a longer mid face.

A long philtrum is usually attributed to the very young, the very old, or chimps.


----------

